# uncle jo soda



## bubbas dad (Oct 29, 2005)

evening everyone. just curious if anyone knows anything about this soda bottle i picked up recently. it's an amber 4 oz uncle jo soda bottle. i know they were also bottled in a larger clear and amber bottles, it's a neat little bottle. it's the first soda i've seen bottled in a smaller than 6 oz size except for the smile sodas. just wondering the date and what type of soda it held.
 thanks, john


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Oct 29, 2005)

Those neat little Uncle Jo's are from the 1930's. The Uncle Jo plant was in Fort Worth, Texas. It started in the early 1920's. They had several different styles of bottles. The earliest was shaped kind of like the bulbous aqua Nu-Grape and Nu-Icy bottles from 1925. They then had the brown Uncle Jo and green Aunt Ida bottles which make a pretty cool pair. I believe they were around 7oz. and squatty shaped. This was the third style that they had. I believe your bottle says Uncle Jo in brown bottles. They are pretty common and usually sell for about $5. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## madman (Oct 30, 2005)

wow great info and a very interesting bottle  nice  mike


----------

